# Supreme Cat Show



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello again ladies and gents! I have been away on business for a considerable period of time so have spent hours catching up and most especially I have been spending quite some time reading all about your wonderful cats and their even more wonderful results at the Supreme cat show on Saturday. Far too many to respond to individually so may I just say a global CONGRATULATIONS to all of you. Very well done. I know from speaking to my breeder friends just how extraordinarily difficult it is to do well at such a prestigious show and you must all have worked so very hard on presenting your cats to such perfection. Well done to all of you!

I myself was finally able to visit the show for the first time ever on my way back home and thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the different cats and their wonderful pens. How creative are some people! I must admit to being quite partial to the longer haired variety and just adored the cats that won both the pedigree and the non-pedigree sections. They both looked to be such stunning cats, groomed and presented to perfection and so very confident and sure of themselves up on that stage in front of all those people. I was amazed, actually, to watch the non-pedigree cat go along without being held by any of the judges - I am sure that mine would have been off that stage in a flash but it was just so calm and collected. I do admit that it did make me wonder if it really was a geniune non-pedigree - it was so very white, so very confident and looked a tad like some of the Norwegian Forest Cats I saw on my perambulations around the hall? But that's as may be, judging from the reactions in front of the stage both it and the Maine Coon that won the pedigree prize were very popular choices so I assume that no cheating went on. Though the other non-pedigree, the black & white, did look more like a proper "mog" to me LOL.

I thought the British adult winner was such a wonderful teddy bear of a cat, how cuddly was he! And what an expression the Egyptian Mau kitten had! Your kitten looked lovely, Kozykats. Not sure if I actually saw your Darwin, Toby & Darwin, but he looks stunning from his pictures, and after a previous thread on here some time ago I did make a point of seeing those wonderful sheeplike cats that Soupie has. Thinking back now I may actually have seen them themselves, there were some very nice ginger ones there and I think I recognised one of them as yours? The confient one? I know the other two were hiding and I thought it a great shame they obviously felt so insecure as to retreat behind their little screens. Is this normal? I saw that a lot of the cats were not acrtually visible as they were hiding behind curtains, under blankets and one poor mite I saw was even under the bottom pad of his pen. I think if I had a cat who seemed not to enjoy being there I would take him home at once and sod the show!

Anyway, I digress and, knowing me and my passions I had better not start or else I will be causing trouble again, LOL, my problem is I have very strong feelings about certain things where cats are concerned and I am never afraid to voice them, which often lands me, quite unintentionally, in hot water.

Anyhow, very well done again to all of you, it was wonderful seeing the show and, hopefully, meeting some of your lovely cats even if I did not realise it at the time.

Toby


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Raffles the Supreme Non Pedigree 2008 was actually literally born in a gutter - he is a true non pedigree regardless of his looks  He is so uber confident though isn't he! He is a true showman in every sense of the word :thumbup:

Yes that sounds like my boy! He was sat in his litter tray most of the day either snoozing or posing for the crowds but he is a very experienced show cat despite his tender age of only 19 months...

To be fair to the other curlies - the PA system was a first for most of them and indeed for 5 out of the 6 neuters it was their first Supreme show and the atmosphere is very different. 

Glad you had a lovely time - I LOVE the atmosphere and never have enough time to do what I want


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks TCL,and it's always a good thing imo to have strong and passionate feelings for cats and their welfare imo,glad you had a good 1st time at the supreme and enjoyed the many wonderful cats showing their,And Soupie it's great to hear a little of Raffles rags to glamour tale so to speak:thumbup:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Raffles' World

Yep Raffles is a very popular and well known HP but he's never quite made it to overall Supreme. That's his website above - his owners are well known HP exhibitors and do a lot for rescue and non ped showing.


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah, I stand corrected then, if that is indeed true then what an achievement for the cat to do so well. I will bookmark that site you so kindlly gave and will peruse it at my leisure along with my evening "tipple" tonight  I suppose I judged the non-pedigree cats by my own moggies' standards, they are somewhat free spirits (as I live miles from anywhere I feel safe to allow them their freedom, though I suspect I would not be so keen were I to live anywhere closer to anything resembling a road) and heaven forbid any of them should ever see the inside of a show pen, I would be banned for life I am sure, unless decimation of the judges is allowed LOL. 

I am so glad that I met your lovely boy, Soupie, so difficult to believe he is only 19 months old, such an assured cat, I trust he did well? I think I may have seen him before he was judged as I do not recollect seeing a rosette at all?

Siamese Kelly, well, thank you for your kind words, my passion does on occasion get the better of me and I have almost been removed from this forum for expressing them in my first mails on here :mad5:. In fact I was banned for a wee while - oops  So I am trying very hard to keep it in check a bit more.

Yes, I thoroughly enjoyed my visit and, work permitting, will make every effort to visit again next year.

Toby


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Silly me, Of COURSE your boy did well, Soupie - slapped wrist!

Toby


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Tobycatlover said:


> Silly me, Of COURSE your boy did well, Soupie - slapped wrist!
> 
> Toby


lol Toby - he did do well and I am thrilled - yes judging of our class didn't finish until about 1.45pm!! so you probably saw him before that 

He's about to have a nice big break after his show in January as he has had a long show year helping raising the profile of our breed and is due some "fun" time to finish growing up and chilling out :001_wub:

Toby not sure where you live but the South Ribble Pet Club oop North have a show in October every year which is non peds ONLY in competition and it really is a tribute to all those ex rescue and household pets who are showbench stars  I've not been myself but have heard many lovely reports from people who have visited?


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

He most certainly sounds like he deserves that rest, Soupie, he must also be such a good example and a good advert for the breed, well done to you and to him! 

I most certainly could not - would not DARE - put any of my three into a show and as I do not live in the north I really very much doubt that I would even be able to visit - unless of course I just happened to be in that area on business at the right time. But as my work tends to take me across the world, rather than across the country, hence my recent long absence from the forum, that may be quite a long shot.

But thank you very much for the information anyway my dear.

Toby


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, oh dear, yes. Looked at that website and have to say that apart from being slightly on the amatuerish side it is also, in my humble opnion, rather self indulgent don't you think. One way of bragging whilst trying to be seen not to, to have your cat say it for you :001_tongue:

Also, not entirely sure I would be happy with that number of cats, how on earth can they possibly look after them all properly, what state must the house be in and what about all those poor cats having to live together in a comparatively (I assume) small space. I look at my three, the run of the cottage and the whole of the great outdoors, and rather feel sorry for all those confined to barracks and the outside "run", which, whilst it looks quite nice, does not actually appear to be all that large, especially not for all those cats? :nonod:

Sorry, off on soapbox again 

Toby


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Better life than what some cats have. I think it's rather easy to have a clean tidy house and lots of cats. The lady in question is lovely and is not here to defend herself in what you've said. I am sure she would not have so many cats if she could not cope, or, if her cats were un happy. She deserves a medal if you ask me for her love and care of her dear cats.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Better life than what some cats have. I think it's rather easy to have a clean tidy house and lots of cats. The lady in question is lovely and is not here to defend herself in what you've said. I am sure she would not have so many cats if she could not cope, or, if her cats were un happy. She deserves a medal if you ask me for her love and care of her dear cats.


Thank you Vix for articulating that so well.

I only posted the site as Toby was insinuating that Raffles was not a true HP not to start an attack on his owner and the way she keeps her cats. I have never met someone so dedicated to cat rescue as this lady and there is no doubt her cats are cherished, happy and well cared for.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have been reading this thread and I am disgusted at what has been put by tobycatlover.

I understand you love your cats and the welfare of others but why do you have to be so judgemental and opinionated about other peoples lives and pets.

This forum should not be used for you to accuse others of not being able to keep their pets properly and the ''state of their house'', but for us to come together and talk about the joy we get from our pets.

Im thinking your ban from the site was not long enough!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Tobycatlover said:


> Well, oh dear, yes. Looked at that website and have to say that apart from being slightly on the amatuerish side it is also, in my humble opnion, rather self indulgent don't you think. One way of bragging whilst trying to be seen not to, to have your cat say it for you :001_tongue:
> 
> Also, not entirely sure I would be happy with that number of cats, how on earth can they possibly look after them all properly, what state must the house be in and what about all those poor cats having to live together in a comparatively (I assume) small space. I look at my three, the run of the cottage and the whole of the great outdoors, and rather feel sorry for all those confined to barracks and the outside "run", which, whilst it looks quite nice, does not actually appear to be all that large, especially not for all those cats? :nonod:
> 
> ...


Re read this and see not only have you strong opinions on a person's cats you are also being rude about a person's website! :eek6: I too have a website about my cats that I show. I am not a website pro but it's just a bit of fun really dislaying how my cats have done at shows. I don't think it's seld indulgent and neither is the other site. What is wrong with wanted to share how well or not so well our babies do? I like Raffles world, think it's a great website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

An above average number of cats = smelly untidy house is nothing more than small minded prejudice - imo


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been trying to view the raffles website but it comes up with page declined???....anyone know if anything is wrong. I used the link on the post???:confused5:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

How can anyone possibly imply that because a person/persons has a lot of cats that their home is possible an untidy or unclean place, thats a pathetic thing to say.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah...ive got 6 cats...2 of which decide they like a quiet life at the neighbours but pop back in from time to time. But the other 4 are here all the time and in cold weather such as now are full house cats...and my house is far from smelly or messy......well ok if it is untidy that is not down to our cats:lol:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> I have been trying to view the raffles website but it comes up with page declined???....anyone know if anything is wrong. I used the link on the post???:confused5:


It's still working


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh well, apology in order I suspect, the lady obviously has some friends here and perhaps I have been somewhat infuenced by information supplied to me by others.

I have obviously been ill-informed and will henceforth defrain from further adverse comment.

Toby


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> An above average number of cats = smelly untidy house is nothing more than small minded prejudice - imo


Absolutely and very ignorant,usually imo to pre-judge someone else and their manner in such a way indicates the same of that person,Soupie Raffles is gorgeous and i too read that their was some reason why the web wasn't loading but clicked on Raffles and it was fine,sorry Littleman Raffles:thumbup1::biggrin::biggrin:And enjoyed this site very much


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Am i missing something TCL,have you rejoined for personal revenge on peeps or do you actually want to be back in general,dunno who you were previously but whatever gripes you have for whatever reason,forget them and move on or don't post until your in a better frame of mind,to contribute and enjoy,and if you've been banned before then you should know better than to post such things as you have.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Quite agree Kel Well said. Altho everyone is entitled to an opinion sometimes it can be advisable to keep such comments to one's self as when posting on a forum I find myself that someone else can interpret it another way when not meaning to


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

I so agree with the foregoing. If you can't say anything positive Toby, why say anything at all? There is a huge difference between having a valid opinion on something and being downright rude!


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

OK OK point taken, apology offered and silence on the subject now promised from hereon in, but I think perchance at least one of the moderators on here knows where I am coming from on this one :sneaky2:

Toby


----------



## MrsJelly (Nov 4, 2008)

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u101/You****Jelly/03012008005tagged.jpg

My beautyful boy 
- I saw a few people taking pictures of him, wonder where they are now?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking cat. Why didn't you ask the people who took a pic of your cat? if you didn't want them to then you should have told them not to :confused5:


----------



## MrsJelly (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh i didn't mind them taking pictures 
Was quite flattering in a way, I'm just wondering why they took them. I mean i cant Imagen people taking pictures and showing their friends but maybe that's just me


----------

